# icone ipod sur le bureau



## fwedo (1 Avril 2004)

salut, je jure que j'ai cherché ds les archives, mais j'ai pas trouvé, pourtant on a du déja en parler...

qd je branche mon ipod, j'ai une icone disque externe blanche qui apparait sur le bureau, comme si je branchais une clef quelquonque...or moi, c'est un ipod que j'aimerai voir apparaitre.
j'ai bien l'icone et j'ai essayé de le changer, mais il ne veut rien entendre. pourtant, je sais bien changer une icone, ca marche sur d'autres...

y'a un truc ou c'est pas possible à faire ??


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2004)

essaye de reinstaller l'iPod firmware


----------



## fwedo (1 Avril 2004)

ok merci, je vais voir comment on fait ca...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2004)

C'est  là


----------



## CBi (2 Avril 2004)

oops


----------

